# MAC - Fashion Flower - May 2011



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Place all your* Fashion Flower* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


 	 		Check out the *Fashion Flower Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:
 	 		 http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173812/mac-fashion-flower-discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet and punchy and lucky green comparison






  	done by the member BeautyByLele


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

top to bottom: Off The Radar p/m (LE), Saffron e/s, MUFE #18 - taken by the member Shadowy Lady


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

lucky green shadow on my nc20 skin


----------



## paparazziboy (Apr 3, 2011)

from left to right
  	summer shower ( light aqua) glaze
  	growing tend (mid tone taupe nude) amplified 
  	mlle light ( light white pink glaze
  	ever hip (bright creamy coral) cremesheen




  	bussin beauty lip gelee  ( pale coral with pearlized pigments)


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2011)

Aqua, Free to Be, Lucky Green, Bows & Curtsey's


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2011)

Shadows in the pan


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2011)

Budding Beauty lip gelee, no liner, bare lips






  	Sorry it's so tiny!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 26, 2011)

T


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2011)

Budding Beauty and Now In Season  

 

  Top: Budding Beauty, Bottom: Now In Season


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fashion Flower BP

  	Light Sunshine and Alpha Girl (Flash in one and enhanced in the other, Light Sunshine is more true looking with flash and Alpha Girl is more true looking without)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 28, 2011)

_Budding Beauty Lipgelee _


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 29, 2011)

Budding Beauty Lip Gelee




  	Now in Season Lip Gelee


----------



## piggles (Apr 30, 2011)

Groundcover = Apres-Ski (Chill 2008)









  	^ "Groundwork," not "Groundcover." Sorry :|

  	MUFE 110-115 for reference


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 2, 2011)

Sorry about Ever Hip being blurry!













  	Some comparison swatches


----------



## dxgirly (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview
  	Fashion Flower Eye Shadow Review


  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview
  	Fashion Flower Lipsticks Review


  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview
  	Fashion Flower Lipgelee Review


  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (May 5, 2011)

MAC Budding Beauty Lipgelee









  	Lucky Green e/s & Fresh Daisy e/s


----------



## luvlydee (May 17, 2011)

l-r: Ever Hip (liberty of london) vs. Ever Hip (Fashion Flower)


----------



## ktbeta (May 18, 2011)

Lucky Green, Fresh Daisy, Bows & Curtseys, Aqua, Free To Be, Groundcover, Light Sunshine, Alpha Girl




  	Summer Shower, Mlle, Growing Trend, Now In Season, Fashion Flower, Budding Beauty


----------



## buntewollsocke (Jun 1, 2011)

[h=1]Bows & Curtseys eyeshadow[/h]  	 












  	left: no base, right: on base


----------



## buntewollsocke (Jun 1, 2011)

[h=1]Lucky Green eyeshadow[/h]


----------

